# So when should I fertlize and add fish?



## plooney (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been running my tank 45 gallon tall (36" long x 12" wide x 24" tall) for four days now with Amazon 2 soil with power sand. I use tap water and add a dechlonator. My lighting is two 96 watt 6700k power compacts. I've planted pigmy swords, hc, money wort and Alternanthera reineckii (red temple).

My question is when should I do my first water change? When should I start fertilizing? Finally, when would it be ok to add fish and shrimp?

Thanks in advance


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have limited experience with aquasoil, but if you are planted heavily, you can stock up with fish now. Do a 50% or so water change every couple days until the ammonia release slows down. Potassium was the first thing to show defficient when I used it, so keep your eye out for pinholes. You may also need micros.

I put shrimp in right away in mine as well, but I also did 50% water change every day for a week and then every 2nd day for another week.

-Dave


----------



## plooney (Nov 3, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> I have limited experience with aquasoil, but if you are planted heavily, you can stock up with fish now. Do a 50% or so water change every couple days until the ammonia release slows down. Potassium was the first thing to show defficient when I used it, so keep your eye out for pinholes. You may also need micros.
> 
> I put shrimp in right away in mine as well, but I also did 50% water change every day for a week and then every 2nd day for another week.
> 
> -Dave


thanks Dave for your reply. when I do the water change I don't siphon the substrate right? I just suck out the water?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

correct.


----------



## plooney (Nov 3, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> correct.


thanks again your the man!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Aquasoil goes through a cycle of adding a LOT of ammonia to the water. I would not add shrimp or fish while this is going on. Allow the ammonia to build up, keep planting, and keep testing. Nitrifying bacteria are growing, and the plants are establishing themselves. Finally the ammonia production from the soil slows, and the beneficial bacteria and the plants are able to catch up. 
During this cycling you can do some water changes. If either the ammonia or the nitrite reach 5 ppm, I would do a water change. The nitrifying bacteria do not grow so well when the nitrite is too high. 
Do not add the livestock when the tank is still toxic to them. Wait. Let the microorganisms grow that will keep the toxic materials under control.

When your tests show 0 ppm ammonia and 0 ppm nitrite and rising nitrate the tank is biologically mature for fish. Do as big a water change as needed to get the nitrates below 10 ppm, and add the fish and shrimp.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Diana as my aquasoil spiked high with ammonia and took awhile to complete the cycle. I had the tank planted well and they took off well with the high ammonia. Would wait for tank to cycle before adding fish or shrimp.


----------

